# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  BATO - blog

## -BATO-

*KËRPUSHAT*

Halla dhe xhaxhai im banonin në fshat. Djali i hallës ishte moshatar me mua. 

Në fshat shkoja gjithnjë me qejf. Cili fëmijë nuk shkon me qejf në fshat? Atje ka gjëra që nuk i gjen në qytet dhe më kryesorja: ka fruta; që hipën në pemë dhe i këput vetë.

Mirëpo fshati që them unë, nuk kishte fruta. Ky ishte fshat me pallate, stil komunist. 

Fruta nuk kishte, por të paktën kënaqesha duke luajtur. Aty në fshat kishte disa depo me misër që quheshin koçekë. Vetë xhaxhai im punonte roje në këta koçekë. Ne futeshim brenda koçekëve, hipnim në majë të thasëve dhe kënaqeshim duke u rrokullisur që nga maja e tyre.

Jo shumë larg fshatit, ballë për ballë me dritaret e shtëpisë sonë, ishte një kodër e rrjepur. Kodra nuk qe e gjelbëruar ngaqë punohej nga traktori, por kishte një kanal uji, që fillonte nga maja e kodrës dhe zbriste deri poshtë, në rrëzë të saj. Anës kanalit kishte manaferra, që neve na pëlqenin shumë. 

Në mëngjes unë, djali i hallës dhe një shok i tij, u nisëm për tek kanali. Duke u ngjitur e duke ngrënë manaferra, arritëm në majë të kodrës. Aty kishte ca stane. Njëri qe stan derrash. Në këtë stan ne pamë disa derra që zhgërryheshin në llucë dhe ziheshin me njëri-tjetrin. Vinte erë e keqe dhe aty nuk ndenjëm dot shumë.

Më tutje pamë një stan delesh që ishte bosh dhe u futëm brenda. Poshtë një peme gjendej një sofër. Një gur i madh në formë pllake, shërbente si tryezë, ndërsa gurët e vegjël rreth e rrotull, shërbenin për t'u ulur. U ulëm në sofër dhe ndenjëm një copë herë. 

Për ata që nuk e dinë, kërpushat janë parazitë kafshësh, siç janë morrat dhe tartabiqet tek njerëzit. Kërpushat ushqehen me gjak.

Pa kuptuar gjë, një kërpushë u fut poshtë pantallonave të mia të shkurtra dhe u ngjit tek testikujt. Hyri nga barku dhe zbriti poshtë, apo hyri nga poshtë pantallonave dhe u ngjit lart, unë nuk e di, por ajo që di është se pasdite fillova të kisha krruajtje. Edhe natën po ashtu. Kisha krruajtje të mëdha, por nuk e dija shkakun.

Të nesërmen shqetësimin tim i'a thashë djalit të hallës. Ai, si me përvojë që ishte, e kuptoi menjëherë si ishte puna:
  - Oooo, do kesh marrë ndonjë kërpushë. Edhe mua më ishte ngjitur një në kofshë, e hoqa mbrëmë.
  - Si ta heq? - e pyeta.
  - Shtype në fillim me thonj që të ngordhë, pastaj hiqe. 

Ashtu bëra. Shkova në banjë dhe pasi kërkova tek vendi që më krruhej, e gjeta. Ishte një kërpushë e vogël. Sapo e hoqa, krruajtja më pushoi si me magji.

Më pas, kjo ngjarje më kujtohej gjithmonë, por ajo që më çudiste shumë dhe për një kohë të gjatë nuk arrija të kuptoja, ishte se, përse kërpusha shkoi tek testikujt?! Sepse siç e dimë të gjithë, atje nuk ka gjak, por ka një lëndë tjetër. Kjo ishte një enigmë që nuk i jepja dot shpjegim.

Këtë enigmë unë munda ta zgjidh vetëm disa vite më vonë, kur e njëjta ngjarje u përsërit prapë. Duke ikur për në Greqi, na zuri shiu dhe u futëm në një stan të vjetër. Edhe aty m'u ngjit një kërpushë, por kësaj rradhe në rrëzë të kofshës. Atëherë unë përfundimisht e kuptova se kërpushat nuk kanë si qëllim organet gjenitale, por synojnë pjesë të buta dhe të fshehura.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

*Japonezët* 

 Sa herë të bie rasti të shohësh ndonjë japonez, është e pamundur të mos shohësh edhe një aparat fotografik të varur në qafën e tij. Besoj se të gjithëve u ka rënë rasti të shohin rrugëve japonezë të shkurtër, me aparate të varur në qafë.

Unë jam përpjekur të kuptoj këtë dashuri të pashpjegueshme të japonezëve për fotografinë dhe kam dalë në disa përfundime.

Në mesin e shekullit të 19-të, Japonia ishte një vend primitiv, që nuk kishte teknologji dhe industri. Teknologjia filloi të hynte në Japoni atëherë kur anije amerikane shkuan atje dhe filluan të bënin tregti. Në atë kohë filluan të hynin në Japoni edhe aparatët e parë fotografikë.

Përfytyroni një fëmijë të vogël, të cilit i jep një lodër. Ai gëzon dhe luan gjithë ditën me të. Kështu dhe japonezët me teknologjinë.

Pasi ky aparat ra në dorën e tij, japonezi kuptoi se, çdo gjë rreth e rrotull, që shihej me syrin e lirë, me një shkrepje aparati mund të fiksohej në letër. Kjo e çuditi shumë dhe i pëlqeu pa masë. Që nga ajo kohë, fotografia u bë një hob kombëtar ne Japoni. 

Nga të gjithë popujt e Azisë, për japonezët kam më shumë respekt. Megjithëkëtë, ata dhe kultura e tyre më duken të çuditshme. Për shembull, muzika japoneze mua nuk më tërheq. As ushqimi japonez nuk më pëlqen, as dashuria e tyre për fotografitë.  

Unë nuk jam i dhënë pas fotografisë. Nuk di pse, por ajo më ngjall trishtim. Në çastin që ti shkrep një aparat, çdo fytyrë, çdo buzëqeshje, çdo ngjarje, çdo gjë, vdes aty dhe i përket së kaluarës. Me fotografinë nuk mund të komunikosh shpirtërisht. Në qoftë se ti rri gjithë ditën dhe komunikon shpirtërisht me fotografinë, kjo do të thotë që ti je po aq i vdekur shpirtërisht sa fotografia.

Ndërsa piktura dhe skulptura janë tjetër gjë. 

Piktori dhe skulptori, punojnë dhe përpiqen t'i afrohen sa më shumë origjinales, ndërsa shikuesi admiron punën e dorës njerëzore, e cila është përpjekur t'i afrohet aq shumë origjinales.

----------


## drague

Bato nuk ke as firme as ignore list :shkelje syri: 

BUKUR.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Bato urime per temen sa zili ta kam shkrimin...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Me pelqen menyra e shkrimit tend.Shkruan rrjedhshem dhe i pershkruan gjerat mire.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

*Dashuria*

Koha ecën, ne gjithmonë
themi një refren të vjetër,
masturbim të mendjes sonë:
"Të dua ty sa asnjë tjetër!"

Ky refren shumë gjatë vazhdon,
mirëpo jeta sjell përvojë
dhe vjen koha që kupton,
dashuritë janë njëlloj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> *Dashuria*
> 
> *Koha ecën, ne gjithmonë*
> themi një refren të vjetër,
> *masturbim të mendjes sonë:*
> "Të dua ty sa asnjë tjetër!"
> 
> Ky refren shumë gjatë vazhdon,
> mirëpo jeta sjell përvojë
> ...


Bato e ke myt.....

krijimtari te mbare....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

*E fshehta e përmirësimit të llojit
*
Ndonjëherë mënyra më e mirë për t'u çlodhur, është të ecësh. Në kohët e sotme ku jetojmë, ushtrimet për trupin e sidomos vrapi ose ecjet e gjata në natyrë, janë gjërat më të mira që mund të bësh. Ushtrimet fizike nuk përmirësojnë vetëm trupin ose e mbajnë atë në formë, po kthjellojnë edhe mendjen e njeriut.

Në këto shëtitje të gjata në natyrë mendja është e kthjellët dhe mendon më thellë se zakonisht. Mendon për gjithçka dhe çdoherë del në përfundimin se burimi i gjithçkaje, të keqeje apo të mire, është mendja njerëzore. 

Në çdo bashkësi njerëzish, ose në çdo popull, mes njerëzve ka një pabarazi të madhe mendjesh. Ka një hendek të madh ndërmjet njerëzve me nivel mendor të lartë dhe atyre të ulët. Në qoftë se do t'i ndajmë në dy grupe, njerëzit e zgjuar janë gjithnjë pakicë dhe kjo nuk ka lidhje me shkollimin, por me trashëgiminë, sepse zgjuarsia është e trashëguar. Po pse është kështu? 

Arsyeja është se njerëzit me nivel të ulët mendor bëjnë më shumë fëmijë, ndërsa ata me nivel të lartë bëjnë më pak dhe kjo duke vazhduar për një kohë të gjatë, ka sjellë gjendjen që njohim.

Provo të diskutosh me dikë që ka nivel të ulët mendor dhe t'i kundërshtosh ndonjë mendim. Në fillim do të nervozohet, por do të mundohet ta përmbajë veten, mirëpo po të vazhdosh ta kundërshtosh edhe ca me arsyetime, atëherë nga zemërimi do t'i skuqen sytë dhe pastaj duke nxjerrë nga goja stërkala pështyme, do të fillojë të bërtasë e të çirret, duke menduar se ka të drejtë. 

Lind pyetja: si mund të përmirësohet dhe rritet niveli mendor i njerëzve në mënyrë që popullsia të jetë e një standardi? 

Kjo arrihet vetëm duke i detyruar familjet të bëjnë fëmijë njësoj, në mënyrë të barabartë. Sa duhet të jetë numri i fëmijëve për familje, kjo varet dhe në bazë të territorit dhe synimeve që ka një popull, nëse do të shtohet apo jo. Planifikimi i popullsisë nuk është një gjë e pamundur, është diçka që shteti mund ta bëjë. Siç dihet, në Kinë ku mbipopullimi është shqetësim, shteti nuk i lejon familjet të bëjnë më tepër se një fëmijë. 

Duke bërë fëmijë në numër të barabartë, atëherë shkollimi, përzgjedhja natyrore dhe evolucioni, bëjnë dalëngadalë punën e tyre. Brenda disa shekujve hendeku vjen duke u zhdukur dhe kështu përfitohet një popullsi me njerëz të një standardi mendor të kënaqshëm. Kjo është e vetmja mënyrë për ta arritur, nuk ka asnjë tjetër.

Këto që them janë ide dhe mendime se si mund të ishin gjërat në ndonjë sistem tjetër dhe nuk mendoj se mund të bëhen sot. Tani është tepër vonë. Kam shumë dëshirë që unë të jem gabim kur them se është vonë, por kam frikë se nuk jam. Me ç'duket, njerëzimi po shkon për atje ku është nisur.

----------


## -BATO-

*Kujdesi me shkrimet*

Këtë shkrimin e mësipërm e kam lexuar disa herë që nga koha që e postova dhe kam mbetur shumë i pakënaqur me veten. Jo se kam ndryshuar mendim për ato që kam thënë aty, për ato jam shumë i bindur, po nuk më pëlqen mënyra e shkrimit. Ka shumë fjali aty që do të doja t'i ndërtoja ndryshe, më thjesht e më natyrshëm. Bukuria e të shkruarit qëndron te thjeshtësia dhe natyrshmëria. 

Kur shkruajmë, duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm, por nga ana tjetër, kujdesi i tepërt dhe dëshira për t'i bërë gjërat sa më mirë mund të na bëjnë të panatyrshëm e qesharakë, prandaj kur shkruajmë diçka për te forumi i letërsisë, është mirë që të mos e postojmë menjëherë, por t'i japim një lexim prapë më vonë ose ditë tjetër.

Tjetra është se ne që jetojmë larg Shqipërisë dalëngadalë dhe pa kuptuar fillojmë të humbasim lirshmërinë në të folur dhe të shkruar. Forumi nuk të ndihmon, sepse shumica e anëtarëve shkruajnë keq. E vetmja zgjidhje është të lexosh libra shqip të shkrimtarëve të vjetër, ose dhe të këtyre të rinjve, por që jetojnë në Shqipëri.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

*Bato dhe Buçi*

- Ore Buçi, të të pyes, dëgjon këngë me iso?
- Apapapapa.. nuk i degjoj fare un ato... nuk me pelqejn...
- Si ore s'të pëlqejnë?! Po ju i keni traditë... nuk i këndoni ju andej?!
- Po ca thua o bur i dheut.. kush i degjon me ato.... Pastaj sikur ska lezet alamet djali un i veshur me roba te mira te degjoj nga ato keng, esht turp o ca thua  hahahahaha ... 
- Rrobat i paske të mira me gjithë mend... Ku i ke blerë?
- Atletet dhe xhinkset jan Dolce Kambana i kam bler 1500 euro kur ishja ne Olland. Edhe xhupi esht firmato kishja dhe nje tjeter si ky ngjyr te zez po ate ja dhash nje shoku. 
- Po pse vjen me rroba luksi në punë?! Nuk e shikon si vijnë punëtorët këtu?  
- Po i lava robat e punes dje. Skam te tjera se te gjitha robat i kam firmato, i kam bler te gjitha ne Olland.
- Çfarë lloj muzike dëgjon ti?
- Varet un me shum degjoj trans. Me pelqejn dhe kta te vjetrit dixhej bobo, po dhe Riana ose nonje keng e Shakires.
.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> *Bato dhe Buçi*
> 
> - Ore Buçi, të të pyes, dëgjon këngë me iso?
> - Apapapapa.. nuk i degjoj fare un ato... nuk me pelqejn...
> - Si ore s'të pëlqejnë?! Po ju i keni traditë... nuk i këndoni ju andej?!
> - Po ca thua o bur i dheut.. kush i degjon me ato.... Pastaj sikur ska lezet alamet djali un i veshur me roba te mira te degjoj nga ato keng, esht turp o ca thua  hahahahaha ... 
> - Rrobat i paske të mira me gjithë mend... Ku i ke blerë?
> - Atletet dhe xhinkset jan Dolce Kambana i kam bler 1500 euro kur ishja ne Olland. Edhe xhupi esht firmato kishja dhe nje tjeter si ky ngjyr te zez po ate ja dhash nje shoku. 
> - Po pse vjen me rroba luksi në punë?! Nuk e shikon si vijnë punëtorët këtu?  
> ...


Bukur! Jam kurioze te di,ndersa I shkruan keto pjese tragji-komike , ti vete , a e ve buzen ne gaz?  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

Po edhe e vë, o Korazon... 
E keqja është se tipat si Buçi përfaqësojnë një pjesë shumë të madhe të njerëzve, në mos shumicën.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## baaroar

Përgëzime Bato, thjeshtë dhe bukur.
Dy gjëra më bënë përshtypje, emri i personazhit dhe drejtshkrimi në pjesën kur flet ai vetë.
Të paktën mua, kur dëgjoj emrin Buçi, thjeshtë nga tingëllimi i fjalës, më krijon idenë e njeriut të rëndomtë. Duket sikur ai vetë ka shkruajtur me dorën e tij pjesën kur flet, ashtu shëmtuar sikur është edhe në mendje.

----------


## pranvera bica

Vazhdo ,Bato!

----------


## -BATO-

*Greku dhe historia*

Po flisja njëherë me një grek dhe fjala doli tek historia: "Ballkani, Azia e Vogël, Kaukazi, Rusia, Evropa, të gjitha kanë qenë greke dikur. Ne i kemi dhënë ndriçim gjithë botës" - më tha gjithë krenari, ndërsa po përtypte një sufllaq. Pastaj fjala doli te gatimet: "Pitja, byreku, bakllavaja, ashurja, kadaifi, revania (e ca të tjera që s'i mbaj mend) janë të gjitha greke. Ne i kemi shpikur!"

Kuptohet që nuk e kundërshtova, se nuk ia vlente të merreshe me të. "Po, po - i thashë - ashtu është". E hëngri sufllaqin dhe nga kënaqësia që nuk e kundërshtova, e porositi edhe një sufllaq tjetër.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Asteroid]

Shume te bukura Bato

----------

